# HP Wireless Assistant Problems



## trooper888 (May 11, 2007)

Ok, here goes, basically i had a valid, working wireless connection set up. It was working great, then i started having some problems with the actual HP Wireless software on my computer 

To cut a long story short the Wireless enabled/unenabled light on my coputer somtimes remains orange regardless of the switch`s position, so at first i aasumed it was a hardware problem and that the switch was simply broke, this isnt a major problem because you can enable your wireless through the control pannel, anyway... quit simply the software to enabled/unenabled your wireless dose nothing when clicked, it simply fails to execute or do anything for that matter

What i also discovered was that somtimes the wireless actually works , or if it dosnet i can restart my computer several times and eventually the blue light flicks on and im able to surf  

.. anyon know whats up with this lol as restarting my computer 10 times before connecting cant be good


----------



## 9Nuke (Sep 6, 2007)

I am having the same problems, except that so far mine isnt intermittent, it just stopped working altogether. I have a HP Pavilion dv9000, running Windows Vista Home Premium. I have also seen that this has been a problem for quite a few other people through searching other forums. So far I havent found an answer anywhere. Does ANYONE have any information on this?


----------



## 9Nuke (Sep 6, 2007)

I managed to fix the problem by opening up the bottom center panel and physically removing and reinstalling the wireless card, including removing and reattaching the two power wires. The power wires have "pop on" connectors, and Im really not impressed with the connection they make. I believe the problem is caused by a bad connection; the wires can come off when the notebook is moved, and may be making only slight contact, which would explain the intermittancy of your problem. You didnt state what model you have, but the dv6000 has also experienced this problem. I would definitely give this a try. Hope this helps!


----------



## trooper888 (May 11, 2007)

Ok. il give thata shot ... and if i dont appear back with an answer withing the next few days, you guys can conclude that i electracuted myself and died a horible death at the hands.. err i mean keys of a ****y faulty laptop

also ive been having another simmilar problem, . as i stated if i restard my computer about 10 times the wireless button will display blue and il be able to connect to the internet via wireless... thats all dandy, then i put my computer on standby.. go have a cup of tea lol and come back, flick it on and bam , the wireless has been disabled, ... heres a little image to help you understand that , note that the help icon directs me to the device manager but i cant find anything to do with wireless in the device manager directorey

anything you guys can suggest, what are the exclamation marks ??? lol


----------



## 9Nuke (Sep 6, 2007)

Make sure you have the battery removed when you attempt it. You still havent stated what model your laptop is. That may help in getting some more replies from others experiencing the same problem. I know from experience the dv9000 has this problem, and from searching other forums that the dv6000 series does, including the issue with it happening on standby. The exclamation points in your device manager are there to alert you that there is a problem with the device. It also appears from your screenshot that you have the same device, multiple times. Try uninstalling them all and then rebooting, allowing the computer to detect and reinstall properly. Also try updating the drivers for any devices displaying the exclamation point.


----------



## taffpool (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi, I have a Compaq Presario F500 running Windows Vista and I'm having the same problem, does anyone know if my model is based on the HP model which is also having problems? If the worst comes to worst my machine is still in warranty so can go for repair if there is not a quick fix. Thanks


----------

